# Doesn't ask to go out! HELP!



## Aisha's Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay we're still working on the potty training of Aisha... she's only 7months, so I know not quite there yet! We do try to keep her on a schedule and let her out every 2 hours or so... however her BIGGEST problem is she DOES NOT ask!! She will NOT ask us to go outside and if we don't ask her she won't indicate she has to go at all!!! This is bad for a few reasons because it seems her only indication is she bug us...while we're on the couch she will come get up and lick our ears or something, however, she does this normally so we can't tell the difference most of the time! Also when we're busy with the kids (like changing diapers or getting dressed) she doesn't ask us at all and just ends up going right on the floor by the gate (by our bedroom, we're still on the same side of the gate, the gate is there to let the cats get to the bathroom and their stuff unhindered by puppy!).

Then this morning... I heard her start to move around so I started to get up too to let her out, she came over to the gate, whined and I went over there...but she had ALREADY gone to the bathroom nearby!! I didn't even get a notice whine lol!! In fact she indicated what I thought was "go out" AFTER the pee! 

I'm getting a little frustrated...I'm not sure if she does it because she wants attention (she does get a ton trust me!) or jealousy of the kids getting the diapers and dressed...but still. How do I get her to "ask" us to go out?? Maybe a bell by the door?? Or what?? HELP!!!
~Leah


----------



## Mamanem (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the same problem so I'm anxious for your "replies". I have a bell hanging on my door. I swat it with her paw when we go out but thus far, it's just a thing. My Alphie doesn't indicate that she's picking up anything from it. We had 3 accident free days........... thought we were on a home run slide but she tee tee-d in the floor this morning...........:
My life is totally consumed with all the attention I'm having to put into this puppy. Not giving up. I'm just tired.


----------



## vizsla (Mar 1, 2007)

A bell on the door is a good procedure. The main thing is to make sure your taking your puppy out on a regular schedule, and also to use the SAME door each time. That is a big one. If you say something like "lets go outside and go potty" in the same tone using the same door, your dog will usually learn thats the door he or she needs to stand by to get let out. Also, if you use the same language in the same tone, you can say it to the pup every now and then and catch his reaction (my dog lifts his ears up if he actually does want to go when i say the phrase). If he doesnt he will pretty much ignore me when I say it. However, going out the same door should teach him to go to that door when he needs out. Its a slow process to really house train a dog. Some will say they did it in a week, but I say that the owners got potty trained not the dog. As long as you take your puppy out every 45min - 1hr or so and crate him if you cant watch him, lots of praise when he goes in the right areas, you should be well on your way.


----------



## graficoartista31 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey there,

I feel your pain! About a year ago, I got my first PUPPY and was CLUELESS as to how to potty train. All my previous dogs were all adults when I got them they were potty trained. The last reply had some good info. Keep your dog on a schedule. Now...after saying that, and you hearing it, im sure your like.. "OK i am using a schedule and he/she manages to go RIGHT before its time, etc. I totally understand. And without a signal, how are you to know right? Well I had the same problem. How do you teach your dog how to tell you! About 7 months into my training and MAJOR frustration, i noticed a pattern. This is very important! Like you I was considering a bell or something and my b/f wanted him to sit by the door. Its nice to think you can TEACH a dog how to ask and im sure you can,...but the reality is he will ask his OWN way. My older dog (now 4yrs) will hold it all day if he wanted to...but once he needs to go, he will sit at my feet. He wont bark or anything. If I dont see him...he will then NUDGE my arm. This is HIS signal. My new puppy on the other hand... he is a bit different. He will walk up to me, stand up and stretch on my leg as to say "Awhhhh...Such a rough day...can I be picked up?" At first I thought he was being luvey and wanted to be picked up so I'd pick him up. 30 mins later, I'd find pee on the floor. 

Now here is the Biggest part!!! 

I noticed he LOVED to lean against me and stetch. So I used it. When he did this motion, I would say "You want to go outside?" or "You want to go potty?" and his ears would purk up (reguardless if its REALLY what he wanted- with a high pitch it was enough to get his attention) and he'd follow me to the door. He'd go outside and i'd treat him for going potty. I liked this PAWING at me as a sign since our house is so big and I'd never hear or see him at the door. So every time he would stretch on my leg, id ask him..."you want to go potty?". I stopping picking him up whenhe did this and only used it to go outside. From then on, he learned.. if I do this... I will go outside. 

So pick a habbit or something your dog does, like Licking your ears or something, and when your dog does this, ask him/her if she'd like to go outside. Even if they were JUST OUT 20 mins ago. Act on the Action! They will learn in time that that is the signal to go out. 

My b/f and I bickered over how we wanted to teach our dog to ask, and eventually he taught us! This trick is to only respond to the action with going out. I Rarely pick my dog up or give him treats if he paws at my leg. Even if this is what started out to be a beg for a treat, I made it his potty command. 

Hope this helps. Oh and dont get discouraged. It took my dog 1yr and 1 month to understand potty outside. My friends dog took 8 months. Everyone varies. Keep your schedule and look for signs you can work with


----------

